
Ink propelled boat, using the Marangoni effect - DoreenMichele
https://twitter.com/Rainmaker1973/status/1190995855173672960
======
ohiovr
what if you could do this electrically?
[https://www.researchgate.net/post/Surface_tension_and_electr...](https://www.researchgate.net/post/Surface_tension_and_electrical_field)

